# Surfside in a.m. 8/31



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

Shows light North wind in morning. Do you think that the water and waves should be ok?? Also, how many of y'all actually fish well before dawn at say 2 or 3am when it is really flat and if so how do y'all do?? 

Appreciate all responses


----------



## jlynn33 (Jul 8, 2009)

Never done it that early,,,, been chest deep at 6AM.... but be careful whatever you decide to do,,,


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

No-go in my books based on the swell, but judge for yourself:

http://magicseaweed.com/Surfside-Surf-Report/3953/

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/surfside-texas


----------



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

Better lay down quick.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

man, gtown is small but lined up!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I've never gotten in the water as early as that. The last two times I went, I got in while it was still dark. Never got a bite until the first light started to show, then whacked 'em good and got limits+ both times. I wouldn't do it. Surf in the dark when it's sporty at all would be tough to do.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I've never fished that early in the morning. I like a little light when I fish. That early you might want to pack some heat.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://tabs.gerg.tamu.edu/Tglo/ndbc.php?buoy=42035

2.6 feet at the buoy off galveston. A little too much to wade comfortably. But the wind is way down. What's the tide doing?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Over 5 feet at the buoy off Freeport, seems like too little time to get wadeable by tomorrow.

http://tabs.gerg.tamu.edu/Tglo/ndbc.php?buoy=42019


----------



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

After looking at all of the info that y'all provided, think I'm gonna stick to fishing during daylight hours and save a vacation day. Appreciate it all...


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

calls for some NW overnite tonite. i'm lookin at goin tomorrow or fri. i'll be burnin bandwidth watchin cams today


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

tealslayer said:


> After looking at all of the info that y'all provided, think I'm gonna stick to fishing during daylight hours and save a vacation day. Appreciate it all...


Early start is cool but I stick to the first gut pretty much from shore til daylight. If calm enough I'll throw a black topwater. Try bouncing a Texas roach chickenboy or gulp. Big fish in the first gut feeding early!


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Surf Fishing in the Morning (Thursday)*

The Crystal Beach surf cam shows the blue water hanging just past the second sand bar.
The waves are slow rollers that should be no problem.
I bet tomorrow morning will be perfect. It could be dead calm.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I am thinking about it! Can't fish Friday or this weekend, it's tomorrow or next week for me. Hate to get down there and have it be a hat knocker...


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

If it turns nasty, you can always wade the bayside. richg99


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I'm there no matter what! Should be fairly flat with the north. Got the yak for the bay just in case.

Giggem, you ready?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Solodaddio said:


> Early start is cool but I stick to the first gut pretty much from shore til daylight. If calm enough I'll throw a black topwater. Try bouncing a Texas roach chickenboy or gulp. Big fish in the first gut feeding early!


Hey Solo...you up? I haven't made my mind up if it's galv or Bolivar pocket. Figure it's a kill either way.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I'm out. Got to help the wife with a project.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

gigem87 said:


> I'm out. Got to help the wife with a project.


Dang it looks NICE out there! Hope you guys are putting a hurt on 'em!


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

This what it looks like further South:
The National Weather Service in Corpus Christi has issued a high
rip current risk... which is in effect through this afternoon. 

* Coastal flooding... long period swells will reach the dunes 
along the open beaches and tides may reach some roadways along 
the bays. 

* Timing... expect minor coastal flooding through this afternoon.

* Impacts... at 2 feet above mean sea level... several beach 
access roads become flooded. Minor flooding along area beaches 
may occur. Steady periods of water at the dunes may occur. 
Water may flood portions of Laguna shores drive in Flour 
Bluff. North Beach may experience minor flooding.


----------



## afishinman (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm heading to Galveston or Surfside in the morning (Friday) with my dad. Hope to see some reports from today. Outgoing tide all morning. Hope it won't matter. And hope it stays flat and green!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

I don't know what you guys are looking at but I see a high potential for nut buster waves. 

Best of luck, I would wear a cup if you plan on fishing that.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

OnedayScratch said:


> Hey Solo...you up? I haven't made my mind up if it's galv or Bolivar pocket. Figure it's a kill either way.


Nah bro, crashed early last night. I should be In surfside this evening about 6:00 with fingers crossed. Give me a shout if your fishing!


----------



## afishinman (Aug 31, 2016)

Lucky Banana said:


> I don't know what you guys are looking at but I see a high potential for nut buster waves.
> 
> Best of luck, I would wear a cup if you plan on fishing that.












This is what I am looking at. About all you can ask for for the surf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I need a report from someone who went today! The cams look good. Swells from that storm, but not all choppy. Was it fishable? Any bites?

If it was good today, I think it will be better tomorrow. If I go, tomorrow will be a LONG day. Houston to Surfside to Houston to Waco to San Antonio... But I can sleep when I'm dead I guess...


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i fished 8mi rd today. it was plenty fishable. still some swell but fishable. water color wasnt bad either. of course there were no fish. at least where i was. hardly any bait at all. fished 6:30- 9am. started w/mirrolure then 1/4oz plastics. a few bites and bumps and that was that. i'm sure they'll whack em stack em this afternoon. i'll probably try again saturday if it holds


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

mccain said:


> i fished 8mi rd today. it was plenty fishable. still some swell but fishable. water color wasnt bad either. of course there were no fish. at least where i was. hardly any bait at all. fished 6:30- 9am. started w/mirrolure then 1/4oz plastics. a few bites and bumps and that was that. i'm sure they'll whack em stack em this afternoon. i'll probably try again saturday if it holds


Hmmm... that's not really what I wanted to hear... Maybe it was a "live bait" kinda morning... hmmm.... what to do???


----------



## Gunslinger2681 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Surf sucks*

Fished surf across west end marina from 12:05-12:09pm on 9-1. Made two casts and had enough, too much swell and breakers, was pi**ed at the conditions, drove over to the bay and hammered reds and trout. I had plans to bring my buddies in the surf Friday morning and called it off


----------



## afishinman (Aug 31, 2016)

Gunslinger2681 said:


> Fished surf across west end marina from 12:05-12:09pm on 9-1. Made two casts and had enough, too much swell and breakers, was pi**ed at the conditions, drove over to the bay and hammered reds and trout. I had plans to bring my buddies in the surf Friday morning and called it off


West End Marina? Where is that at? Conditions look good at the cam. Maybe they were better in the early morning?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

That cam picture definitely doesn't match the swellinfo or magicseaweed forecast, but I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Gunslinger2681 (Oct 20, 2015)

I think the only way you can fish surf comfortably right now is out to 3rd bar and tide is bulled in about 2ft so I dought it can be reached. I'm disappointed cause it's about my fav way to fish and haven't done it all year


----------



## afishinman (Aug 31, 2016)

I will say, the cameras look way better in Galveston than in Surfside. Anybody in the Galveston area with a live look? Thats where I'm thinking about heading in the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Screw it, I'm going in the morning. Surfside, access road #5. Gonna get live bait. Why not?

White Tundra. Come say hi...


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Hitting Galveston in the morning. Don't know where but I don't want to drive from Galveston to SS. thinking about that spot where the big green three story house is on the left heading away from the sea wall.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

What do you guys think about Access rd 5 Saturday morning?


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Rawpower said:


> What do you guys think about Access rd 5 Saturday morning?


If the kids can get up in the morning (they gotta close at Marco's Pizza) I will be bringing them, if not I plan to stop somewhere between 5 & 6 at or shortly after daylight.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Arrived at the surf about 6:15 this evening. Just enough break for a few surfers to enjoy but to much break for me to venture out in! Chunked a gold spoon from the jetty rocks for about an hour with nothing to show for. Good luck to the crew that makes it tomorrow!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Galveston Surf*

Looks kind of like the swells are a bit big this morning. Anyone there have a surf report?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Surf is ROUGH, gonna try somewhere else


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Surf is ROUGH, gonna try somewhere else


How is the water clarity though?


----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

Swellinfo is usually pretty accurate.

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/galveston-texas


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Water was very rough in Surfside. Strong current north to south. Tried the pass with no luck. Driving home through Galveston and it looks a little better but not much.


----------



## afishinman (Aug 31, 2016)

We're at the pass now. Good tidal line from blue to dirty water. Within casting distance. Got here right as tide was changing (slack). Caught one 18" trout when we showed up then nothing. Waiting on total movement to pick up. Should've come here first. Never seen so much bait. Birds diving. Lots of finger mullet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afishinman (Aug 31, 2016)

Fished the bay side of the west end to start. Caught 5 dinks and lost a decent red. Using all artificial btw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Fished comfortably from the rocks at the dike. Caught two nice specks and a 20 1/16" redfish. Live shrimp under popping cork


----------

